# Anyone Want A Campsite At Deception Pass This Weekend?



## WACOUGAR

As much as it kills me to do this, if anyone wants to go to Deception Pass this weekend (it's fully booked there), we can't go. Vic went to the storage lot to get the trailer. It was hooked up and he was headed out. All of a sudden, BOOM, loud noise. The differential blew!! He managed to get it back to the storage lot and then get the truck back to the house. It's being towed to the dealer tomorrow. We are soooo bummed. We wanted to spend time with Doxie and Timber and Fulminator. Not to mention this was the first time in forever that our whole family was going camping together. Oh well!!

Anyway, we were in site 49 and at this point we can't cancel. So if anyone wants it, PM me and we will see what we can do.

Thanks.

Kelly


----------



## Scottps

Sorry to hear about that. I would go rent a truck with tow package on it and GO CAMPING!!!


----------



## WACOUGAR

Scottps said:


> Sorry to hear about that. I would go rent a truck with tow package on it and GO CAMPING!!!


Wish it was that easy. Unfortunately, it needs to be set up so that the trailer is level, etc... I thought about that. I even thought about renting a motorhome. This really "sucks" as my kids would say.


----------



## BlueWedge

Sorry to hear about the TV problems. Good that it happened in a good place, not that it is good. We know the feeling of being without a TV and missing a gathering. There will be other weekends.


----------



## WACOUGAR

BlueWedge said:


> Sorry to hear about the TV problems. Good that it happened in a good place, not that it is good. We know the feeling of being without a TV and missing a gathering. There will be other weekends.


Exactly what Vic said about it being in a good spot. It could have happened in so many awful spots (like when we were in Jasper/Banff, coming over Snoqualmie Pass, etc...). He knew it would happen at some point. He was hoping to replace it before it happened, but just didn't get to it. Oh well, vacation next week!!

Thanks for the thoughts. Hope to see you guys again.

Kelly


----------



## john7349

So sorry to hear about the mechanical problems. At least it happened on home turf and no one was hurt. We almost got to meet you guys during the Astoria Seafood Festival, but just ran out of time. ( didn't you guys have electrical troubles there?)


----------



## MJRey

Sorry to hear about the problem. At least you weren't stuck halfway there on the side of the road. When I was truck shopping a few years ago I remember the rear differential on the Titan/Armada being mentioned as a weak link in the drivetrain. Go to http://www.titantalk.com and do a search for differential and you'll get lots of information on problems and solutions other people have had. I seem to remember some people swapping out the rear differential with a more robust model.


----------



## WACOUGAR

MJRey said:


> Sorry to hear about the problem. At least you weren't stuck halfway there on the side of the road. When I was truck shopping a few years ago I remember the rear differential on the Titan/Armada being mentioned as a weak link in the drivetrain. Go to http://www.titantalk.com and do a search for differential and you'll get lots of information on problems and solutions other people have had. I seem to remember some people swapping out the rear differential with a more robust model.


Vic actually knows all about the problem and has been planning on swapping it out all along. Just hadn't gotten around to it. Well, now, Nissan will do it under warranty (with the Nissan fix) and we will let that go for a while and then he plans to put a better one in. He reads the Titan forums all the time. Other than this, it's a great truck, and like everyone has said, at least it happened near home and not while towing on a mountain pass or something.


----------



## Herbicidal

Sorry about the rear diff. It does "suck". Get back to basics, grab a tent (you remember what those are, right?







) and go!!!


----------



## deanintemp

If I were in your area I would accept this offer and ask your family to join us...that would be the right thing to do...camping with friends is always more adventurous and fun any way...especially new friends...good luck with your repairs.


----------



## WACOUGAR

deanintemp said:


> If I were in your area I would accept this offer and ask your family to join us...that would be the right thing to do...camping with friends is always more adventurous and fun any way...especially new friends...good luck with your repairs.


What a kind offer. Maybe we'll meet someday. I am adjusting to the idea of not camping, just haven't come up with Plan B yet!!


----------



## thefulminator

Rent a motor home and somehow get Nissan to pay for it.


----------



## wolfwood

Tell Doxie to come get you!!! I'm sure she had _something_ to do with it!!!


----------



## WACOUGAR

wolfwood said:


> Tell Doxie to come get you!!! I'm sure she had _something_ to do with it!!!


Yeah, it's that dachsund bad luck thing. I should have Rick drive the Dodge the 2 hours down here and pick up our trailer. LOL!! Oh well, I think we will just make a day trip up there on Sunday and visit. Not as good, but at least we are close. The dealer ordered the parts so it should be fixed by early next week.

Fulminator--I thought of the motorhome thing, but they all want a min. 3 night gig. Since we were only going for 2 and our vacation starts next Sunday, didn't want to pay that. But it was a serious thought. Even the tent thing crossed my mind for about a split second and then I remembered being 8 months pregnant and sleeping in a tent and saying that I would never sleep on the ground again. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!!!!!


----------



## WoodstockWanderers

Wish we could help but sorry to hear of the misfortune to begin with! We just got back from Mt. Rainier and Cougar Rock CG ourselves. Had a run-in with a tree and the tree won. Hoping to get a new awning installed tomorrow. Grab a tent and go anyway! Supposed to be a great weekend. Our best wishes heading your way,
M&D


----------



## WACOUGAR

WoodstockWanderers said:


> Wish we could help but sorry to hear of the misfortune to begin with! We just got back from Mt. Rainier and Cougar Rock CG ourselves. Had a run-in with a tree and the tree won. Hoping to get a new awning installed tomorrow. Grab a tent and go anyway! Supposed to be a great weekend. Our best wishes heading your way,
> M&D


Thanks!! Hope you had a good trip other than the tree/awning mishap!


----------



## thefulminator

There are a couple places in Everett that rent tent trailers. You could tow one behind a vehicle that's not your Titan.


----------



## WACOUGAR

thefulminator said:


> There are a couple places in Everett that rent tent trailers. You could tow one behind a vehicle that's not your Titan.


I'm not so sure a Honda Accord or a 1998 Saturn would tow a tent trailer. Keep trying though. We'll be there on Sunday for a day trip so we'll see you for that if your around. I think that will have to be our Plan B!!


----------



## The Stephensons

WACOUGAR said:


> As much as it kills me to do this, if anyone wants to go to Deception Pass this weekend (it's fully booked there), we can't go. Vic went to the storage lot to get the trailer. It was hooked up and he was headed out. All of a sudden, BOOM, loud noise. The differential blew!! He managed to get it back to the storage lot and then get the truck back to the house. It's being towed to the dealer tomorrow. We are soooo bummed. We wanted to spend time with Doxie and Timber and Fulminator. Not to mention this was the first time in forever that our whole family was going camping together. Oh well!!
> 
> Anyway, we were in site 49 and at this point we can't cancel. So if anyone wants it, PM me and we will see what we can do.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Kelly


Wow ... would have LOVED to take advantage of the offer and gone camping this weekend, had I seen the post earlier! Deception Pass is one of our favorite places to camp! Sorry for the bad luck and hope all gets fixed okay.


----------



## WACOUGAR

The Stephensons said:


> As much as it kills me to do this, if anyone wants to go to Deception Pass this weekend (it's fully booked there), we can't go. Vic went to the storage lot to get the trailer. It was hooked up and he was headed out. All of a sudden, BOOM, loud noise. The differential blew!! He managed to get it back to the storage lot and then get the truck back to the house. It's being towed to the dealer tomorrow. We are soooo bummed. We wanted to spend time with Doxie and Timber and Fulminator. Not to mention this was the first time in forever that our whole family was going camping together. Oh well!!
> 
> Anyway, we were in site 49 and at this point we can't cancel. So if anyone wants it, PM me and we will see what we can do.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Kelly


Wow ... would have LOVED to take advantage of the offer and gone camping this weekend, had I seen the post earlier! Deception Pass is one of our favorite places to camp! Sorry for the bad luck and hope all gets fixed okay.
[/quote]

Sorry you didn't see this sooner. Everyone is having a great time up there. Tawnya keeps rubbing in my face via text and Facebook!! We are going up tomorrow for a couple of hours to visit. Not quite the same but it will have to do!! The parts for the truck have been ordered and it should be fixed by early next week. Just in time for us to fly away for vacation next weekend!!!


----------



## MJRey

WACOUGAR said:


> Sorry to hear about the problem. At least you weren't stuck halfway there on the side of the road. When I was truck shopping a few years ago I remember the rear differential on the Titan/Armada being mentioned as a weak link in the drivetrain. Go to http://www.titantalk.com and do a search for differential and you'll get lots of information on problems and solutions other people have had. I seem to remember some people swapping out the rear differential with a more robust model.


Vic actually knows all about the problem and has been planning on swapping it out all along. Just hadn't gotten around to it. Well, now, Nissan will do it under warranty (with the Nissan fix) and we will let that go for a while and then he plans to put a better one in. He reads the Titan forums all the time. Other than this, it's a great truck, and like everyone has said, at least it happened near home and not while towing on a mountain pass or something.
[/quote]

I was curious if you had gotten the axle fixed and how it worked out.


----------

